# Need some help with discs!



## matrozrabbi (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys I tried to look for some advice/guide all over the internet about which snowboard discs fit which hole patterns, but I could only find a few and they were incomplete/confusing.

So I just bought a snowboard with 2x4 pattern, and planning to buy a binding as well, but I have no idea which discs are compatible with this pattern.

Is there a list I can find, or can someone write/copypaste them for me? I'd love you for it. Or is that simply compatible with every kind of discs except for the est kinds?

Also a question: if I buy new bindings, is it possible change the disc it has to a different type of disc? E.g the disc I had in my previous bindings?

I really appreciate the help! Thanks


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

2x4 is the most commonly used pattern almost all bindings are compatible unless you buy the Burton channel type bindings.
As for disc interchangeability, they are not universal across brands and models so unless you have discs that look exactly the same, they are normally not interchangeable.


----------



## matrozrabbi (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks speedjason!

The binding I'm looking at uses a Burton 3d disc, so I guess it will work just fine, I was just worrying if that would put more stress on one side of the board than the other it being asimetric (I might be overstressing here a bit). However if I'd like to change it to another disc (let's say to a Burton 4x4 uni) could it be a problem even if they are the same brand? Should I look for exactly the same looks?
Thanks!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

matrozrabbi said:


> Thanks speedjason!
> 
> The binding I'm looking at uses a Burton 3d disc, so I guess it will work just fine, I was just worrying if that would put more stress on one side of the board than the other it being asimetric (I might be overstressing here a bit). However if I'd like to change it to another disc (let's say to a Burton 4x4 uni) could it be a problem even if they are the same brand? Should I look for exactly the same looks?
> Thanks!


I don't think the disc you said can be used on a 2x4 board but I could be wrong.
Are these new bindings? If you want to keep the bindings you need compatible 2x4 discs.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

How to Choose Snowboard Bindings & Compatibility Guide | evo


----------



## matrozrabbi (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. This binding I was looking at is unfortunately not new, but a used one with only that set of discs.
I appreciate that link, though it doesn't say anything about the relations of the discs and patterns.
What knowledge I gathered yet is that the 2x4 is quite an universal pattern, I heard that it can use discs which are made for the 4x4 pattern as well. There are exceptions though like Burton channel types, and this 3 hole burton disc, which is kind of unfortunate. I think I will look around for a little bit more, in case I can find something with a more fitting disc. Too bad you can't just switch only them.
Thanks guys!

p.slease say if I'm wrong somewhere!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Why don't you take a pic or say what binding you are looking at to buy, the used one. 

If it's a Burton binding then contact riders service at Burton.


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Burton 3D discs are only used on Burton boards with the 3D pattern (re: my Burton Custom circa 2005)... They've now switched to the channel with their EST bindings... but they do supply regular discs for 2x4 patterns with their Re-flex bindings... the disc you use will be dictated by the hole pattern on your stick...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

As long as they're not too old you will be able to get the right disc. Burton bindings are by far the easiest to get spare parts for. My '13 Cartels came with 4 hole and 3D discs.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## matrozrabbi (Jan 6, 2016)

Turned out the guy wasn't serious, so it's no longer an option.
On the other hand it seems that I can buy a pair of brand new '16 Union Flite Pro bindings for a good price (~100$ with some discounts) in a local shop, and I'm sure they'll come with discs that I can use. 
Thanks for the help guys!


----------

